# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  ديربي تنفرد بالخبر : انتهاء أزمة المريخ الإدارية الليلة ..والرئاسة تراقب !!

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي تنفرد بالخبر : انتهاء أزمة المريخ الإدارية الليلة ..والرئاسة تراقب !!
#اجواء_المريخ 
تنفرد ديربي سبورت من موقع القرار بخبر مفرح لجماهير المريخ بانتهاء أزمة المريخ الإدارية في هذه اللحظات وتبقى فقط إكمال بعض اللمسات ليعلن رسميا الليلة عن تشكيل مجلس وفاقي يجمع بين المجلس المنتخب ولجنة التسيير وبموافقة الطرفين ورعاية ومتابعة قيادات الحكومة والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وبمتابعة شخصية من رئاسة الجمهورية ممثلة في النائب الأول الفريق بكري حسن صالح . 
وتفيد متابعات ديربي سبورتأن الحوار والمجهودات كللت بالنجاح وتم تجاوز بعض النقاط الخلافية التي هددت أمس وحتى نهار اليوم عملية الوفاق بالانهيار إلا أن حرص الطرفان المنتخب والتسيير وتغليب مصلحة المريخ مع الجهود الحثيثة للجنة التي قادت هذا العمل نجحت في آخر الأمر . 
ديربي سبورت ستضعكم في قلب الحدث بشكله النهائي حال الإعلان عن الأسماء للمجلس المريخي الجديد الذي تم الاتفاق عليه لقيادة الأحمر لفترة مؤقتة لحل الأزمة الإدارية والمالية التي هددت النادي الفترة الماضية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلنا لو تدخل أبناء المريخ الكبار من المسؤولين ستحل القضية بسرعة
ولم يخيب ظننا بكري حسن صالح النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية 


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للمجلس الجديد 
وبالتوفيق دوما وابدا لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قلنا لو تدخل أبناء المريخ الكبار من المسؤولين ستحل القضية بسرعةولم يخيب ظننا بكري حسن صالح النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للمجلس الجديد وبالتوفيق دوما وابدا لمريخ السعد



يارب حيحلفوهم قسم ولا يصبح النادى زي بيت الراجل الفيه مرتين متكاجرات كل واحدة فى ليلتها تسب الاخرى ...على العموم نتمنى ان تحل مشاكل المريخ واولها مشكلة جمال سالم ويشوفوا لينا كده لو يوافق غارزيتو يجى يكمل هذا العام ويتنازل عن كتير من مستحقاته والشجر الكبار فيه الصمغ انا عندى احساس العجوز دا لو جاء وبطل عناد ومكاجرة سوف ناتى ببطولة مع وجود ثلاثى الرعب العقرب والغربال وتيرى وجمال سالم فى الحراسة
                        	*

----------


## Yousif Alnaim

*نامل في أن يكون الخبر صحيحآ .. بكري بنفسه لو تدخل سنقول لشداد مثل أهلنا في دار فور : مويه حار و لا لعب قعونج .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Yousif Alnaim
					

نامل في أن يكون الخبر صحيحآ .. بكري بنفسه لو تدخل سنقول لشداد مثل أهلنا في دار فور : مويه حار و لا لعب قعونج .



الخبر صحيح جدا
ومؤكد باقي الاعلان فقط
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الخبر صحيح جداومؤكد باقي الاعلان فقط



اللهم فرج كرب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*عُباد المناصب ممكن يبيعوا أي شيء حتى المبادئ
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حمدا لله على السلامه
بعد ما روحنا اتسلت ومتابعتنا للازمه منذ بدايتها مع 
كسلاوي وابواسراء وابو النجوم وابواشرف والبقية
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

حمدا لله على السلامهبعد ما روحنا اتسلت ومتابعتنا للازمه منذ بدايتها مع كسلاوي وابواسراء وابو النجوم وابواشرف والبقية



اللهم اجعلنا نتمثل ببيت الشعر الذى يقول :-ضاقت ولما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت اظنها لاتفرج
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*سيدي بي سيدو . . يا شداد . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والي الخرطوم يعد بنهاية ازمة المريخ خلال ساعات و( باج نيوز) يكشف التفاصيل

 الخرطوم : باج نيوز
 أكد والي الخرطوم، الفريق عبد الرحمن محمد حسين ترحيبه بمساعي الوفاق بين لجنة التسيير المريخية والمجلس المنتخب.
 وعقد والي الخرطوم اجتماعا بمكتبه نهار اليوم ( الثلاثاء) في حضور جميع عضوبة لجنة التسيير وعلي راسها الرئيس محمد الشيخ مدني.
  وقال نائب الامين العام محي الدين عبد التام بان الجلسة التي انعقدت اليوم  تم من خلالها التأكيد علي الترحيب الكامل بمساعي الوفاق بشرط ان يتم ذلك  في اطار قوانين الولاية.
 واشار عبد التام الي ان والي الخرطوم  طالبهم بضرورة المضي الي الامام في عملهم وشدد بان الوالي اكد الاهتمام  بقضية المريخ وسعيه للوصول الي حلول جذرية لتطورات الوضع الاداري بالنادي.
  وعلم ( باج نيوز) بان الاجتماع بين المجلس المعين والوالي تم من خلاله  الكشف عن بعض المشاريع الاستراتيجية التي تنوي الولاية القيام بها  لتطوير  عدد من الاندية وعلي راسها المريخ.
 وطالب الفريق عبد الرحيم عضوية  التسيير بضرورة السعي لاجل تطوير ملف العضوية والعمل علي تلافي جميع  السلبيات التي حدثت خلال الفترات الماضية.
 وتشدد والي الخرطوم في  التاكيد علي سريان القوانين الولائية وطالب باحترامها واشار الي ان الحل  الجذري لقضية المريخ سيكون خلال فترة اقصاها 48 ساعة وذلك من واقع نجاح  التحركات التي تقوم بها اللجنة العليا لحل الازمة.

*

----------


## muses

*â€‹ليهم اسبوع بقولو 48 ساعة بكرة الركوب مجان 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التفاصيل الكاملة لجلسة والي الخرطوم مع لجنة تسيير المريخ 


 


خاص:سبورت249
عقدت لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ برئاسة محمد الشيخ مدني اجتماعا مع والي  الخرطوم عبدالرحيم محمد حسين ووزير الشباب والرياضة ولاية الخرطوم اليسع  الصديق التاج، اليوم الثلاثاء، بمكتب والي الخرطوم.
وحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورت249” فان  الوالي أكد في حديثه للجنة التسيير  انهم في الولاية يدعمون خيارات تطوير الاندية التابعة لها، وتقويتها،  وتوفير مصادر دخل لها، وابان انه سيعمل على حماية القرارات الصادرة حسب  قوانين ولاية الخرطوم، مؤكدا ان انهم لن يعدلوا عن القرار الصادر من الوزير  اليسع.
وقال عبدالرحيم في حديثه لاعضاء لجنة التسيير: سنحفظ هيبة الدولة، ولن نسمح بقيام دولة داخل دولة.
وتطرق الوالي إلى انهم يرحبون بالمبادرة التي قادها عامر عبدالرحمن  النائب الاول لرئيس اتحاد الكرة ومحمد الواثق نائب امين الشباب بالمؤتمر  الوطني، مشيرا إلى امكانية التوافق بين المجلسين في حالة اضافة عدد من  اعضاء المجلس المحلول -على حد وصفه- للجنة التسيير.
وابان والي الخرطوم ان الاتحاد نفسه اقر بسلطة الوزير، على الاندية  والاتحادات التي لم توفق اوضاعها وبالتالي قرار الوزير لا يخالف النظام  الاساسي.
وطالب الوالي اعضاء لجنة التسيير بالانتظار 48 ساعة ستتضح من خلالها الرؤية النهائية للوفاق، أو سريان القوانين الولائية.
وحضر الاجتماع 14 من اعضاء لجنة التسير وكان ابرز الغائبين عبدالصمد محمد عثمان وطارق عثمان الطاهر والتركي اوكتاي شعبان.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وحضر الاجتماع 14 من اعضاء لجنة التسير وكان ابرز الغائبين عبدالصمد محمد عثمان وطارق عثمان الطاهر والتركي اوكتاي شعبان.

عرفنا الفريق طارق استقال وابتعد والتركي اصلا مافي 
عبد الصمد مالو ؟؟ حردان برضو كعادته !!!


*

----------


## النزير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وحضر الاجتماع 14 من اعضاء لجنة التسير وكان ابرز الغائبين عبدالصمد محمد عثمان وطارق عثمان الطاهر والتركي اوكتاي شعبان.

عرفنا الفريق طارق استقال وابتعد والتركي اصلا مافي 
عبد الصمد مالو ؟؟ حردان برضو كعادته !!!





عبدالصد دا احسن منو ناس المحلول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

عبدالصد دا احسن منو ناس المحلول



حردان ديمه
كنا نتوقع ان يترشح لرئاسة النادي بعد ان ذبحنا من اقاويل التدخل في اختصاصاته زمن بص الوالي
قلنا خلاص الطريق سالك يجي يمسك النادي كلو ويبقى رئيس 
لكنو زاغ وجا راجع مع لجان التعيين
                        	*

----------

